# Bought some stock LTZ 18's for a good deal on kijiji, have a few questions!



## rob1231 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey all,

New here, and new to cars ... the gas prices got to me and now my wife drives the truck. I've always driven Gm trucks, this is my first car in a long time! I bought a 2014 LT manual in September of last year, love it, its a great car!

A few weeks ago I came across a deal of a lifetime, 4 MINT 18's with brand new tires....$200. I couldn't believe it. tires, rims and even the pressure sensors all for $200. No lug nuts. I'm looking for the best deal on lug nuts that will fit this rim and not sure what I need exactly. The rims that are currently on the car are the 16's with hubcaps (blah), would those lug nuts work?


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Dude, just get the factory lugnuts and don't be cheap!


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

and if you have hubcaps, you don't have a LS, you have a Base model with non turbo 1.8....


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

^ Canada is Different than US. Not sure if thats one of the differences. my sisters 11 LT has Hubcaps, but that was supposed to have ended mid '11


----------



## rob1231 (Feb 2, 2015)

rcclockman said:


> Dude, just get the factory lugnuts and don't be cheap!


Not sure how I'm being cheap, just looking for options and looking for the best deal...



rcclockman said:


> and if you have hubcaps, you don't have a LS, you have a Base model with non turbo 1.8....


1.4t LT with hubcaps. Pretty sure I know what I own.



LS6rally said:


> ^ Canada is Different than US. Not sure if thats one of the differences. my sisters 11 LT has Hubcaps, but that was supposed to have ended mid '11


As far as I know, all the LT's I've ever seen here have base wheel packages, nothing really fancy unless you move up to the LT2.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Well if you have a LS or above with steel wheels, you got jacked.....


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> Well if you have a LS or above with steel wheels, you got jacked.....


Agree that if the OP has an LT that came with hubs, someone swapped them on him.



rcclockman said:


> and if you have hubcaps, you don't have a LS, you have a Base model with non turbo 1.8....


The base model _is_ the LS, and it comes with hubs and the 1.8.

rob, great find on the wheels, completely jealous!


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

That's a great deal on the RS wheels. I've been looking for a deal like that for 3 and a half years now. Jelly.

To set the record straight, the man knows what he's got. All of you are wrong. Here in Canada the 16" aluminum wheels are 1SB package wheels. The 18" wheels are RS package wheels.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

S-Fitz said:


> To set the record straight, the man knows what he's got. All of you are wrong. Here in Canada the 16" aluminum wheels are 1SB package wheels. The 18" wheels are RS package wheels.


I apologize. It wasn't exactly clear that OP lives in Canada. I'm pretty sure though that even in Canada the RS package does not denote a certain wheel package. Example: 1LT trim with RS package still comes with 1LT wheels. Only LTZ comes with 18's. As far as the original question about lug nuts, I'm sure they will work for you, they just won't look the prettiest. Stock size is 12mmx1.50 here are some cheap ones Gorilla Automotive Chrome Acorn & Bulge Lug Nuts - JCWhitney


----------

